# Anyone other Envls here?



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 22, 2006)

So, now that we got a bunch of new forum members and PE's, I'll pose the question:

Any other Environmentals here?

I'll be awful sad if I'm the only one!


----------



## kahuna64 (Jun 23, 2006)

VtEnviro:

I am an Environmental Eng. - degree is in Civil (the Env. program at my school wasn't ABET accredited by the time I graduated, so I did Civil with all the same classes required for Env.)

Based largely on that, I took and passed the Civil PE with Env. afternoon. I've been in the Enviro business for about 15 years.

Wow, didn't mean to tell my life story, but there you go....


----------



## Twee (Jun 23, 2006)

see VTEnviro, you're not alone.


----------



## Mahendra (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi. My BS is in Chemical Engineering but I have worked in Env since I graduated. I consider myself an Env Eng.


----------



## JRO (Jan 11, 2007)

There is probably more here than you think.

I have a BS ChE and passed the October 06 Env PE (very suprising)

I have been dealing with wastewater issues for over 16 years.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

It is weird when people ask - what kind of engineer are you ?? Truth of the matter, the work I do is primarily enviornmental (remediation/waste management) but then I do a whole lot more than just your average turd tumbler




.

I ended up taking the Civil Principles &amp; Practice exam, because my education was more aligned with the Civil - Env, Geotech, and WR subject matter than the Env Principles &amp; Practice exam. I was also looking for the portability and broad scope of practice that passing the Civil PE exam would provide.

I think for someone with a ChE background that the Env Priniciples &amp; Practice exam would be suitable, both fields emphasize process design. '.02' There is a level of comfort when approaching problems from that perspective. Some of the regulatory and biological topics would probably be unfamiliar territory, but I assume that is easy enough to remedy.

Best of luck in your preparation.

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2007)

When people ask me I tell them I'm civil with a focus on envl.

My degree is envl, but on the job I've done the environmental side of civil rather than straight envl.

Stuff like water and sewer, permitting, stormwater, erosion control, etc.

As opposed to straight up landfill design or haz wastes.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 11, 2007)

My degree is also in chemical engineering and I work in environmental. I took a large number of environmental classes in school so Ive got a pretty broad base of knowledge.

I mostly do hazardous waste investigations (fun!), remediation of waste sites (fun!) and environmental planning (NOT fun!). Unfortunately the (NOT fun!) is out numbering the (fun!) lately and Im seriously considering moving on after I finish the class Im taking this semester.


----------



## Jax6S (Jan 16, 2007)

BS Chem E, MS Env E... But I consider myself more of an Env E with concentration of water/wastewater.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2007)

I've got a BS and MS in Envl, but work more in the civil field. So I consider myself a civil with a specialty in envl


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I've got a BS and MS in Envl, but work more in the civil field. So I consider myself a civil with a specialty in envl


I have BS in EnvE and finishing MS in Civil (Geotechnical) plus I have started coursework towards PhD in ChemE.

So, I consider myself confused :huh:






JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I have BS in EnvE and finishing MS in Civil (Geotechnical) plus I have started coursework towards PhD in ChemE.
> So, I consider myself confused :huh:
> 
> 
> ...




So what area are you going to focus on? I'd recommend taking at least one electrochemical engineering course. It was a tech elective for my undergrad, but half the class was PhD students. It was great real world stuff...like being able to calculate how long it would take for water to rust out metal bridge supports and the thickness needed when coating electronic boards...I know it sounds dorky, but if the basics would have been taught in the same real world contexts, I probably would have done a lot better in school.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

snickerd3 said:


> So what area are you going to focus on? I'd recommend taking at least one electrochemical engineering course. It was a tech elective for my undergrad, but half the class was PhD students. It was great real world stuff...like being able to calculate how long it would take for water to rust out metal bridge supports and the thickness needed when coating electronic boards...I know it sounds dorky, but if the basics would have been taught in the same real world contexts, I probably would have done a lot better in school.


It is funny. On a whim, I thought it would be cool to take a few ChemE classes and I was required to start of with a Energy and Material Balance class. Okay, it was introductory level .. blah, blah, blah .. but I actually learned a lot from that class! I was especially fascinated by the degree of freedom analysis - this has come in handy for A LOT of the hazardous waste treatment/disposal calculations and some more complicated remediation projects that I review.

My primary area of interest concerns immiscible fluids in porous media. I have taken my fair share of EnvE and CivE coursework to where I feel I cannot really benefit from another fate and transport class. Concepts like chemical thermodynamics and phase separations is the way to take my education to the next level, so that is what I plan to focus on. I would like to take a broad range of classes just because I enjoy a good challenge. :BS: Ultimately, I would like to develop a dissertation project that evaluates the groundwater mechanics of Dense Non-Aqueous Phase Liquid (DNAPL) through porous media that addresses fate and transport on a smaller scale than conventional models (MODFLOW, MCT3D, _etc._).

So how's that for a nerdy answer for you ??





JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 20, 2007)

> I cannot really benefit from another fate and transport class. Concepts like chemical thermodynamics and phase separations is the way to take my education to the next level


I took your traditional mechanical engineer's thermo class. It was fine and interesting enough I guess. But I also had a whole bunch of chemical thermo in my envl chem classes and I liked that much more.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 21, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I took your traditional mechanical engineer's thermo class. It was fine and interesting enough I guess. But I also had a whole bunch of chemical thermo in my envl chem classes and I liked that much more.


My ChemE thermo was split into 2 semesters. The first one covered typical thermo (laws of thermo, heat cycles, engines etc). The second semester focused almost exclusively on vapor-liquid equilibrium (VLE) which is the bread and butter of chemical engineering. Knowledge of VLE has helped me so much in environmental work and I highly recommend that anyone taking a thermo class take one that focuses on VLE.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 22, 2007)

I always found the stuff on spontaneity of reactions to be the most helpful.

You know the stuff like: Will scale form on this pipe at this temperature and this concentration of Ca, etc.


----------



## MSUEngineer (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm an Env. New to this forum. Degree is in Petroleum, but evolved to environmental due to lack of work. Graduated from Miss State.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome! I'm an ME myself, but also evolved (devolved?) into an Enviro, after doing oilfield work for a while. Are you taking the exam this April? Or already passed? I took it in OCtober and passed, but am still waiting on my state board to decide on my license application.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 2, 2007)

I went the other route. Went to school for Envl, ended up working in land development and public works.


----------



## MSUEngineer (Mar 2, 2007)

Dleg said:


> Welcome! I'm an ME myself, but also evolved (devolved?) into an Enviro, after doing oilfield work for a while. Are you taking the exam this April? Or already passed? I took it in OCtober and passed, but am still waiting on my state board to decide on my license application.


Taking the exam in October.........So, I'm looking for any advice I can get on preparation.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 2, 2007)

How are you lined up for references?


----------



## MSUEngineer (Mar 2, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> How are you lined up for references?


I think I'm o.k. on references, work with Env PE, and know several civil PEs.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 3, 2007)

I meant reference books.


----------



## MSUEngineer (Mar 5, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I meant reference books.


I have the EERM right now. No others, but have been searching e-bay for references.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

MSUEngineer said:


> I have the EERM right now. No others, but have been searching e-bay for references.


I have been told that the Handbook of Environmental Engineering Calculations by Lee &amp; Lin is really good for the exam. I think it covers practically all of the specifications on the exam.

Good luck.

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 5, 2007)

> I have the EERM right now. No others, but have been searching e-bay for references.


Any old college books lying around? I'd say 80% of my studying was out of textbooks I had. The rest being the ENVRM and some things on federal legislation I downloaded off the net.

When you get to the stuff on envl law, OSHA, stuff like that, the online Federal Register will be your best friend.


----------



## MSUEngineer (Mar 5, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I have been told that the Handbook of Environmental Engineering Calculations by Lee &amp; Lin is really good for the exam. I think it covers practically all of the specifications on the exam.
> Good luck.
> 
> JR


Thanks, I'll try to locate it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 6, 2007)

I used 2 books that could get you through any of the water/wastewater stuff.

1. Unit Operations and Processes in Environmental Engineering by Reynolds and Richards, for process work and physical considerations

2. Environmental Biotechnology by Rittman and McCarty for the bio-chemical aspects of it - activated sludge, reaction rates, kinetics, nit/denit, etc. It's a real technical book but kicked ass as far as exam prep went.

For hydraology and open channel, get Hydrology and Hydraulic Systems by Gupta. Jreg and I get off to this book regularly.


----------



## Enginnneeer (May 15, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I used 2 books that could get you through any of the water/wastewater stuff.
> 1. Unit Operations and Processes in Environmental Engineering by Reynolds and Richards, for process work and physical considerations
> 
> 2. Environmental Biotechnology by Rittman and McCarty for the bio-chemical aspects of it - activated sludge, reaction rates, kinetics, nit/denit, etc. It's a real technical book but kicked ass as far as exam prep went.
> ...


Thanks for the Ref VTEnviro. Another Envls here 2. See your not alone! Thanks for the all the help so far.

Had someone tell me about this site. Thought I check it out, glad I heard about it. This site is cool...will be even cooler if (err....'when') I pass.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Enginnneeer --





Good luck - when are you taking the exam? Are you taking the full-blown environmental or civil with environmental depth?

JR


----------



## Dleg (May 16, 2007)

Welcome Enginnneeer! It's good to have another environmental around.


----------



## Enginnneeer (May 16, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Enginnneeer --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - In OCT, Haven't decided on the PM, will decide after studying, probably at the test site though. The current lean is....the general PM....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 16, 2007)

I don't think there is a general PM for civil. I believe you have to pick a depth module.


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad to see there are so many other Env engineers on this forum. I am also one with BS in Civil and MS in Env Engineering.


----------



## JMP (Jun 25, 2007)

I am an Environmental Engineering, and I just passed the PE exam- State: New Jersey

http://engineerboards.com/style_emoticons/...-smiley-048.gif

http://engineerboards.com/style_emoticons/...-smiley-048.gif


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jun 26, 2007)

I am happy to say that I passed the ENV PE exam on my first try as well. Just wondering though, how many ENV PEs (not CE with ENV depth) are there on this board?


----------



## Dleg (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, as far as registered users who are willing to admit they are "pure" Env. Engs., this thread pretty much lists them all:

VTEnviro

Dleg (me)

JRO

Jax6S

Mahendra

MSUengineer

jregieng is clearly an environmental engineer, but he didn't take the Env. exam (Civil! Boo!) so maybe he is irrelevant. :laugh: But he's here all the time and knows the material. Most of those folks listed above don't seem to be around anymore. So it's pretty much just three of us or so.

I hope you guys stick around!


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, I guess its not as lonely here as I thought. When I took my PE exam in April in Northern VA, there were probably 5-7 people around me that had ENVRM on their desks at the beginning of the exam. Assuming that the examinees are grouped together in the hall, that's a really low number as there were probably over 200 people in the hall. I guess ENV PE is relatively young and therefore not many people take it. The other factor may be that its a 100 question exam as opposed to CE with Enviro depth which is still 80 questions and they definitely don't go to such depths as ENV.


----------



## robby (Jun 27, 2007)

I just took the ENV PE exam for the first time in April 2007 and just found out that I passed!

I've got a B.S. in Chemical Engineering and an M.S. in Civil &amp; Environmental Engineering.

I wish I'd known about this board before the exam, but I did read *Dleg*'s helpful advice post on the "the other board" forum.


----------



## MSUEngineer (Jun 27, 2007)

Dleg said:


> Well, as far as registered users who are willing to admit they are "pure" Env. Engs., this thread pretty much lists them all:
> VTEnviro
> 
> Dleg (me)
> ...


----------



## MSUEngineer (Jun 27, 2007)

Dleg said:


> Well, as far as registered users who are willing to admit they are "pure" Env. Engs., this thread pretty much lists them all:
> VTEnviro
> 
> Dleg (me)
> ...


I'm still here.......planning on Oct for exam


----------



## Dleg (Jun 27, 2007)

Excellent! Glad to have you folks around.

Robby, you know that I now take full responsibility for your passing the April exam. 

(just kidding - but you should *seriously* add in your advice to the "advice" thread. I think reading that type of information from several other recent examinees would have helped me alot)


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

Dleg said:


> jregieng is clearly an environmental engineer, but he didn't take the Env. exam (Civil! Boo!) so maybe he is irrelevant. :laugh: But he's here all the time and knows the material.


Oh yeah ?? Throw me a question, I can handle it !!






I have personally helped two of my colleagues at work prepare for and pass the straight-up Env exam, so I am at least vaguely familiar with the preparation process  However, as Dleg correct pointed out, I am not part of your exclusive Env-only exam taker club :sniff:

JR


----------



## Dleg (Jun 28, 2007)

I hope I didn't hurt your feelings....

:violin:

Don't worry, be happy - you've got the more versatile PE anyway. I may work toward a Civil PE myself one of these days. I might even start this fall by taking the CA seismic and survey exams - those are required out here and in Guam for licensire as a Civil Eng.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Dleg said:


> I hope I didn't hurt your feelings....


Nope .. not at all  I was just trying to break into your little clique





Let me know if you start to prepare for the civil exam .. I still have my notes 

JR


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jun 28, 2007)

I think we can make an exception for JR. He does have a colorful sense of humor! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

^^^ :woot: :multiplespotting:

Thanks for the invite 

If you think I am colorful, wait until you meet fudgie - I don't have anything on him. :true:

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 10, 2007)

Just thought I'd give this thread a bump and see how many 'new' enviros we have...count me in! Took the 100-questioner in April and Oct. of this year. :waitwall:


----------



## fmullner (Dec 16, 2007)

My name is Fred, and I'm an Environmental Engineer.

I have been working in environmental compliance for almost 10 years. ld-025: . Yeah, that's me.

I've worked in wastewater, hazardous waste, and air quality for the steel and chemical industries mostly. Right now I'm working for a chemical company in Pittsburgh.

I took the 100-question straight-up Environmental PE in October and now that I know the results are out, I am just waiting and waiting and waiting. :mail-296:

Can we please get this over with. Please?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome Fred! I've been working as a State environmental regulator for about 9.5 years, mostly stormwater, water quality, wastewater, and solid waste. Civil A&amp;E and petroleum engineering for another 7.5 years before that. Just took my PE exam last October. Good luck! You'll be finding out soon!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Hiya Fred !! Nice to meet another environmental engineer!

Like Dleg, I am an environmental regulator as well. Mostly RCRA permitting for operating TSDs, haz waste transfer facilities, and environmental remediation under RCRA/HSWA.

I do a lot of other side stuff on the technical side but that sums it up.

Good luck for hearing back soon AND receiving positive results!

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 17, 2007)

> My name is Fred, and I'm an Environmental Engineer.


Hi Fred. I'm glad you've admitted it and joined our 12-step program.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome, Fred! I work for a geotechnical/environmental engineering firm in CO. I do a little of everything in the office, but mostly focus on the environmental side (mostly Phase I's and II's, UST pulls, asbestos, stormwater and mold). There are more of us here than you think! :waitwall:


----------



## fmullner (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey all--thanks for the warm welcome. It is so rare that I get a chance to talk to people who do what I do.


----------



## 2007PEtoBE (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi All...

I am a mixed discipline engineer...specifically my background (BS) is civil, my last company specialized in remediation (was there 5 years), my present company specializes in water resources/wastewater treatment (2 years and counting), I am purusing a master's degree in Environmental (1 year to go), and I am my company's GIS "expert" (thanks to a co-op with NASA Langley's GIS team while I earned my BS).

I studied for 5 months because I was worried about taking the environmental exam with a BSCE. I just found out that I passed the October '07 Environmental PE exam - that was my first attempt!! Nice to meet everyone and good luck on your results.

:multiplespotting:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 24, 2007)

^ Seems like we got a few folks taking the environmental PE this year. Congrats on passing, but your user name should be 2007AlreadyAPE.


----------



## jillnova (Jun 1, 2008)

:reading:

Add one more Environmental Engineer. BS in Enviro, 14 years of experience.

Studying started today for October 2008!!

Had all my books purchased, notes scribbled and applications accepted for the 2007 April exam. Alas, life interrupted at the last moment and I had to take a pass.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 1, 2008)

Welcome! I saw your note in the other thread that you have found the EnvRM to be "full of holes." Yeah, it pretty much is. But most of the holes are in the area of your own expertise, so maybe it will work out well for you?

Good luck!


----------



## jillnova (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks. I appreciate the welcome. I've already identified my references for the gaps in the EERM coverage. And yes, I feel pretty confident given my day-to-day exposure.

Still burns me that they'd put out a supposedly comprehensive reference like that and not bother to fill in the missing material. I'm sure that discussion has been beaten to death elsewhere.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome! I will be on trial #3 in October for the 100-question exam. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

jillnova said:


> I've already identified my references for the gaps in the EERM coverage. And yes, I feel pretty confident given my *day-to-day exposure*.


Interesting choice of words. 



FLBuff said:


> Welcome! I will be on trial #3 in October for the 100-question exam. Good luck!


Good luck to you too FLBuff !!

JR


----------



## klk (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm an environmental engineer and I recently passed the PE exam (Oct 07). I got my BS in Enviro, and my MS in Civil. I do mostly wastewater design, but will branch out to drinking water design occasionally.

I've been browsing the forums for a while as a guest, but finally decided to start posting replies. I sort of wish I had found the forum while I was studying for the exam, but it was nice not having to deal with the fake results threads while I waited for my results . . . :mail-296:

Good luck to everyone who is studying to take the October exam!

-K


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome, K! Glad you decided to join us. Stick around. Besides helping each other professionally, we help blow off steam. Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome Klknelson!! Sorry it took me so long to make it down here to congratulate you !! 

Please stick around and feel free to participate and contribute! 

JR


----------

